# Abercrombie & Fitch clothing range



## Bronte (8 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know of a store in Ireland that sells this companies products. I've checked their website but they only seem to have UK stores and I don't wish to purchase online.


----------



## europhile (8 Dec 2008)

Stalls on Moore Street?


----------



## dinjoecurry (8 Dec 2008)

Don't think they have a shop in Ireland was talk that they were to open next year but that could now be on hold due to the economic situation


----------



## shaking (8 Dec 2008)

I was in St Stephens Green shopping centre a few months ago and spotted A&F hoodies in a shop window. I'm afraid I can't remember the name of the shop; it's about half way along, ground floor on the right hand side if you come in the main entrance. Bit vague I know but might be worth having a look if you're in town anyway.


----------



## Guest128 (8 Dec 2008)

europhile said:


> Stalls on Moore Street?



 they're right beside the American Eagle stall!!


----------



## Macattack (8 Dec 2008)

shaking - its the Motion Picture shop your thinking of and it does sell A&F. As does a shop in the Dun Laoghaire shopping centre - beside New Look


----------



## path (8 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> Does anyone know of a store in Ireland that sells this companies products. I've checked their website but they only seem to have UK stores and I don't wish to purchase online.


 Hi Bronte 

A+F do not have any retailers in Ireland. They do not wholesale so any product in Ireland may not be genuine


----------



## myate (8 Dec 2008)

Buying online is the easiest....use your head and you can get the genuine articles
[broken link removed]


----------



## Trent (8 Dec 2008)

There's a place in the Powerscourt Centre that sells a few A&F items. Well, they did last year anyway. Don't know the name of it, but it's in the centre mall on the ground floor.


----------



## Jody (9 Dec 2008)

they do not sell in Ireland at all but they do ship very fast from there site which is US based and priced, all a and f stuff here was pulled from the shops you mentioned earlier this year as they are all fakes


----------



## nearly40 (9 Dec 2008)

Cripps (shoe shop) have abercrombie, in Terenure , Dublin.


----------



## Bronte (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the replies folks, it's a favour for my daughter's teacher.  I think the one's in Ireland are fakes as I've done some checking on the internet and they don't have a store in Ireland.  Will try to get the item in USA next year instead.


----------



## myate (10 Dec 2008)

Their own site -  is very good to buy from. Prices equivalent to the stores in the US. Might get hit with customs with the shipping though.


----------



## Jack2008 (10 Dec 2008)

If you purchase direct from the US you will most definetly be hit with a tax bill at customs. They are packaged in an Ambercrombie labelled pack and customs will open it and bill you. You will also have to pay the freight/delivery on arrival to your front door. This cost me $70 on two childrens hoodies.

Have you relatives in the states? They could take the delivery for you, remove the tags and post it on in plain wrapping.


----------



## Macattack (11 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks, it's a favour for my daughter's teacher. I think the one's in Ireland are fakes as I've done some checking on the internet and they don't have a store in Ireland. Will try to get the item in USA next year instead.


 

Theyre not all fake - a lot of these shops buy from the outlet stores in Canada and the US then post them to Ireland and sell from their own shops


----------

